# New Hoyt Bows.



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I finally saved up enough money to buy a new Vector 35. I went to two hoyt dealers and they didn't have what I wanted (31"DL, 70lb) and since the new Spyder bows are being released, the vector 35 is now not available by order anymore. Does anyone know when the new bows will be available in Ontario? I may have to get a Spyder 34 now.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

It'll probably be December between Hoyt and Monsens it ain't fast getting Hoyt's up here


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

did you check saugeen in peterborough, he had some vectors a few weeks ago.


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

Brent Martin said:


> I finally saved up enough money to buy a new Vector 35. I went to two hoyt dealers and they didn't have what I wanted (31"DL, 70lb) and since the new Spyder bows are being released, the vector 35 is now not available by order anymore. Does anyone know when the new bows will be available in Ontario? I may have to get a Spyder 34 now.




You could probably find a brand new leftover in the classifieds. I've seen some on here don't know if any is left though.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> It'll probably be December between Hoyt and Monsens it ain't fast getting Hoyt's up here



good luck with that


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not a Hoyt guy but give Robert a call at That Hunting & Fishing Store 613-838-8828. Was in the other day looking for some BB shells for goose and he had some new Hoyts in stock.
He is a Hoyt lover and seems to keep them all in stock. Good luck.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I was there last week, nothing in 70lbs except a lefty turbo, nothing with 31" draw modules (Saugeen Shafts).


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

I have one in stock 31 70 new - bow is discontinued so on clearout price 839


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

MBArcher said:


> I have one in stock 31 70 new - bow is discontinued so on clearout price 839


I'll be there in 24hours, more or less depending on traffic... lol!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

You could try Saugeen or Gagnons, both of these shops usually have some Hoyt in stock. Whether it is your model ????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I bought a bow from ron a week ago at heights archery shipped to me within 3 days great service...great price as welll


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I would prefer to buy it locally and get them to set it all up for me.. I might as well wait and check out the new Spyders before I decide to buy. If I am in the area I will check out Gagnons. Thanks everyone.


----------



## pap (Dec 5, 2011)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I bought a bow from ron a week ago at heights archery shipped to me within 3 days great service...great price as welll


I wouldn't be advertising that your dealer sent you a bow in the mail unless you want to get him in a whole lot of trouble, hoyt is very strict on over the counter sales only and have all the dealer sign dealer agreements.


----------

